# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Solar system installations

## Siya Saver

I am planning to buy a solar system and install it myself. My worry is how do I make sure the system I am buying is of quality as they are so many shops selling this system.

I am qualified Installation Electrician.

----------


## SilverNodashi

It really depends on what you want to buy! What do you have in mind?

----------


## DieterT

> I am planning to buy a solar system and install it myself. My worry is how do I make sure the system I am buying is of quality as they are so many shops selling this system.
> 
> I am qualified Installation Electrician.


My opinion would be to rather use more well known brands, thus don't always shop for the cheapest.
Most brands don't carry as of yet the NRCS certification. I believe on KACO and Chint, possibly Schneider also are those who have the proper certifications in place or close to having such (making effort)

Problem that people who have had accidents on solar installations is that the insurance companies don't want to pay out due to the fact that proper certifications aren't in place and installations where done by *incompetent* installers. Competent means someone who has had sufficient training in solar installations, not just a person qualified, certified and does electrical construction his whole life and one day goes and does a solar installation. I am not saying this is the case with you, I am just giving you a forewarning.

Buy from reputable suppliers and look for the more common brand names. Just my 1 cent worth. Goodluck

----------


## Siya Saver

Problem that people who have had accidents on solar installations is that the insurance companies don't want to pay out due to the fact that proper certifications aren't in place and installations where done by *incompetent* installers. Competent means someone who has had sufficient training in solar installations, not just a person qualified, certified and does electrical construction his whole life and one day goes and does a solar installation. I am not saying this is the case with you, I am just giving you a forewarning.

Buy from reputable suppliers and look for the more common brand names. Just my 1 cent worth. Goodluck[/QUOTE]

I guess I became naïve and thought since it produces power I can just install from the manual. I have realise the importance of getting registered for a course on Solar Installation so that one can learn more. Advise well received and taken. Thank you.

----------


## Gert Snyman

What do you want your system to do. Back up power or primary supply during day time. Off grid or Grid tied if you want i can assist with a quotation with good stuff.

----------


## shawncla

City of Cape Town has a list of approved inverters.  Go to the COCT's website and go to the electrical section.  
The installation process in most cases require the following:
1.  System requires NRS 097-2-3 approval
2.  Requires a qualified Electrical engineer to sign off
3.  City has guidelines as to the size of the installation with regards to residential as well as commercial properties.
4.  Most municipalities have adopted these guidelines or used them to implement their own guidelines

One last thing....you taking all the precautions in choosing the perfect inverter.  Do the same with regards to your mounting structure.  When the wind takes a panel off the roof, it becomes a weapon of destruction.

if you need more info...just drop me a mail.  Happy to assist where I can.

----------


## DieterT

> City of Cape Town has a list of approved inverters.  Go to the COCT's website and go to the electrical section.  
> The installation process in most cases require the following:
> 1.  System requires NRS 097-2-3 approval
> 2.  Requires a qualified Electrical engineer to sign off
> 3.  City has guidelines as to the size of the installation with regards to residential as well as commercial properties.
> 4.  Most municipalities have adopted these guidelines or used them to implement their own guidelines
> 
> One last thing....you taking all the precautions in choosing the perfect inverter.  Do the same with regards to your mounting structure.  When the wind takes a panel off the roof, it becomes a weapon of destruction.
> 
> if you need more info...just drop me a mail.  Happy to assist where I can.


Please be clear that this is only applicable to grid tied installations.

----------


## shekhar

It depends on which solar system is used,Check all the information and reviews about that particular model.Also make sure that the system is enough for capturing the sun rays of  your location.Firstly check all the thing then go for that

----------

